

PCI DSS and PA-DSS v3.0 drops SSL in favor of TLS - rbc
https://www.darasecurity.com/article.php?id=31

======
rbc
The "Council's Assessor Newsletter" caused some confusion with their wording.
The Internet Storm Center provides some analysis of the article:

[https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/Did+PCI+Just+Kill+ECommerc...](https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/Did+PCI+Just+Kill+ECommerce+By+Saying+SSL+is+Not+Sufficient+For+Payment+Info+spoiler+TLSSSL/19323/)

